# Forum About Russia Travel and Tourism  Как повежливее отказаться от выпивки?

## Trzeci_Wymiar

Я (наконец-то!) поеду в Россию через несколько месяцев. Я буду в Москве, а потом мы с другом поедем подальше поездом на восток.  
 У меня есть несколько вопросов, а именно: 
1. Я—вегатерианец. Что думают русские вообще по этому поводу? Как вы думаете? “В чужой монастырь"? Если вы когда-нибудь видели фильм “Everything is Illuminated", то вы наверно поймете то, чего я боюсь. 
2. Я—непьющий, вообще. Если бы я выпил два стакана пива, я впал бы в ступор. Я слышал, что в поезде, как правило, много пьют. Ну, конечно, в России обязательно пить. А как насчет тех людей, которые не переносят алкоголь? О них презрительно говорят, не уважают? Как правильно отказаться пить? 
Спасибо за внимание  ::  
(исправьте мои ошибки, пожалуйста!)

----------


## Basil77

> Я (окончательно!) поеду в Россию через несколько месяцев. Я буду в Москве, а потом мы с другом поедем подальше поездом на восток.

 Maybe you mean "наконец-то"? "Окончательно" sounds like you plan to go here and stay.  ::    

> У меня есть несколько вопросов, а именно: 
> 1. Я—вегатерианец. Что думают русские вообще по этому поводу? Как вы думаете? “В чужой монастырь" со своим уставом не лезут? Если вы когда-нибудь видели фильм “Everything is Illuminated", то вы наверное поймёте то, чего я боюсь.

 No problem. Just say I'm a vegetarian and most people perfectly understand. There are plenty of vegetarians among Russians too.   

> 2. Я—непьющий, вообще. Если бы я выпил два стакана пива, я впал бы в ступор. Я слышал, что в поезде, как правило, много пьют. Ну, конечно, в России обязательно пить. А как насчет тех людей, которые не переносят алкоголь? О них презрительно говорят, не уважают? Как правильно отказаться пить?

 I guess this is a bit more tricky lol. Because you would be a guest and most people think that if a guest leaves your house being sober than you are a bad host.  ::  I guess you should just say that you can not stand the alcohol. By medical reasons. Than most people would get off with their drinking suggestions, (but could feel sorry for you, that would be side effect  ::  ).

----------


## sperk

I was out once in Ufa and had had a few too many already. We came upon a merry group and they invited me to have a shot. I said no because I really thought I might get sick. I could see a cloud descend on the group and my companion urged me to have just one shot, which I did and everyone got happy again talking about int'l friendship blah blah blah. Lesson learned: don't refuse a drink, it makes for a much nicer atmosphere.

----------


## Trzeci_Wymiar

Thanks for the great corrections Basil77, much appreciated. I'm glad people understand about vegetarianism...I just hope I don't come across in some small way as a snooty American on account of being a vegetarian.  
Well, I guess I could take two shots, feign the rest, and then pretend to stumble out of someone's house...

----------


## Medved

Да, лучше сказать что-то типа "Извините, но врач мне строго запретил употреблять алкоголь". И для России это действительно странно, когда мужчина вообще не пьёт алкогольных напитков. И вегетарианцы-мужчины (по крайней мере для меня) тоже непонятны. С женщинами обстоит по-другому конечно. У них полно заскоков, в том числе и вегетарианство и диеты и неупотребление алкоголя.

----------


## Lampada

Я думаю, что ещё можно сказать:  "Я - алкоголик и только недавно "завязал".  Уж тогда все отнесутся с пониманием к полному отказу от выпивки.

----------


## CoffeeCup

> "Извините, но врач мне строго запретил употреблять алкоголь"

  

> "Я - алкоголик и только недавно "завязал".

  Лучше ничего не придумывать, а честно сказать, что вы не переносите алкоголь. Видя, что вы, к тому же, еще и иностранец люди не будут слишком сильно заставлять вас пить.
А если вы будете что-нибудь придумывать, и люди поймут, что вы не искренни (если вы вообще не пьете, то уж точно видно, что вы не бывший алкоголик), то к вам будут гораздо хуже относиться, чем если вы просто откажетесь пить.
P.S. в поездах действительно очень много пьют, даже те кто в обычной жизни пьет мало. 
Про вегетарианство надо сказать заранее. Если вы скажете, что вы вегетарианец только после того, как уже сели за столик в ресторане, то можно попасть в неприятную ситуацию, если в данном ресторане нет вегетарианского меню. Но если вы скажете, что вы вегетарианец заранее, то тот кто будет выбирать ресторан сможет заранее выбрать более подходящий.

----------


## lexxalex

Привет Trzeci_Wymiar!
Когда вернешься из поездки обязательно поделись своими впечатлениями. Мне да и другим форyмчанам будет интересно, что увидел, как встретили, какие впечатления остались от поездки.

----------


## Ramil

> Лучше ничего не придумывать, а честно сказать, что вы не переносите алкоголь. Видя, что вы, к тому же, еще и иностранец люди не будут слишком сильно заставлять вас пить.

 Это зависит ещё и от людей. Некоторые будут настаивать, говоря, что это же не алкоголь - а чистое лекарство )))   

> А если вы будете что-нибудь придумывать, и люди поймут, что вы не искренни (если вы вообще не пьете, то уж точно видно, что вы не бывший алкоголик), то к вам будут гораздо хуже относиться, чем если вы просто откажетесь пить.
> P.S. в поездах действительно очень много пьют, даже те кто в обычной жизни пьет мало.

 С незнакомыми или малознакомыми людьми вообще лучше не пить. Особенно в поезде.    

> Про вегетарианство надо сказать заранее. Если вы скажете, что вы вегетарианец только после того, как уже сели за столик в ресторане, то можно попасть в неприятную ситуацию, если в данном ресторане нет вегетарианского меню. Но если вы скажете, что вы вегетарианец заранее, то тот кто будет выбирать ресторан сможет заранее выбрать более подходящий.

 Вегетарианцы, конечно же, у нас есть, но их мало, и их мало кто понимает. Относятся как к ненормальным и за глаза могут покрутить пальцем у виска... Но, в целом, ситуация терпимая.
Что же касается выпивки, думаю, всё же, сослаться на медицинские проблемы. Например, если пьёшь антибиотики, то пить нельзя вообще. Это понимают и отстают.

----------


## Makarena

Hi everyone! I`m from Russia. I`m a novice there and you must excuse me for my mistakes. About a drink: Many peoples in Russia don`t consume a drink. I and my brother never drinking. My husband takes spirits very seldom. 
Так что вполне можно сказать, что я не пью вообще. Незнакомые люди могут не понять. И мое личное мнение таково, что с незнакомцами в России лучше не разговаривать. Коренным россиянам трудно избежать мошенничества вокруг, что уж говорить о наивных иностранцах =).
You must be careful in a train. My player was stealing, when I and my husband go out of the train. Причем мы очень тщательно охраняли свои вещи! Я ни на минуту не оставляла свою сумку с деньгами и документами (даже спала в обнимку). И на всякий случай НЗшные деньги зашила в нижнее белье. It`s very funny, but it is true. 
I can give you more counsels, if you write me.

----------


## sperk

the difficulties of turning down a drink...Профессор я обижусь...
at 51:35 YouTube - Autumn Marathon 1979 "Осенний марафон" Subs ( ENGLISH, RO, SP, FR, RU, BG)

----------


## sperk

hard to refuse a drink...6:47 &#x202a;Kargo 200 part 2&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube

----------


## Windup Merchantski

If you don't drink people will be suspicious of you. If you are a vegetarian people will be suspicious even more. You will probably get beaten up. Obviously wherever you go people will be running after you with bottles of vodka and forcing you to drink it. So pack some good running shoes.

----------


## Doomer

I think you shouldn't lie
If you don't like to drink then say it. Be polite but firm. Having a strong will is usually appreciated in any place
If you would get caught on lying people would be offended

----------


## Barabashka

> Ну, конечно, в России обязательно пить. А как насчет тех людей, которые не переносят алкоголь? О них презрительно говорят, не уважают? Как правильно отказаться пить?

 Вообще варварское мнение. Я русская уже скока лет живу в Москве. В России пить не обязательно. Лично я тоже не пьющая. И все нормально к этому относятся. Если пью, то только в день рождения или по другим особым событиям.

----------


## Eledhwen

Я не пью уже четыре года. Вообще. Совсем.
Согласитесь, это никак не вяжется со стереотипом, будто все русские — пьяницы.

----------


## pushvv

Лично я не вижу серьезных причин для паники. Возможно сейчас достаточно много людей употребляют алкоголь систематически и, возможно чрезмерно. Возможно увеличивается число алкоголиков, так это не только в россии. Сам по себе алкоголь является эндогенным метаболитом, участвует в обменных процессах, в окислительных реакциях, выполняет адаптогенную функцию. Снижение содержания эндогенного алкоголя в крови приводит к развитию ряда серьезных заболеваний. Примерно при 10 кратном увеличении концентрации алкоголя начинает ощущаться опьянение. По поводу всяких псевдонаучных статей про отмирание клеток мозга и т.п. (называется алкогольная деменция, afaik) - сильное преувеличение. Для этого надо пить очень много и очень часто. Поскольку алкоголь отключает высшие нервные центры, вызывает расслабление, раскованность, радость, он является неплохим веществом для вечеринок, посиделок, поскольку очень часто людям бывает трудно найти общий язык, расслабиться и т.д.

----------

